# Mercedes ML Diesel Chipping



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

A friend has just purchased an ML diesel (not sure what engine... or if they do more than one diesel engine for that matter).

Anyway, I suggested he get it chipped as he has come from a CL500 and is really feeling the difference.

Does anyone know of any reputable Merc tuners preferably (but not essential) in the North West. He lives in Leeds, so the closer to there the better I guess.

Any websites would be helpful too.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Not in the North West but heres a start

http://www.dmsautomotive.com/

AmD used to work with them for tuning boxes for the VAG diesels. Seem to have a good reputation.

rgds

James.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Cheers James... much appreciated.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I use one of these to very good effect on my oil burner 330D. Â£300 and it's true plug and play as it woks on fuelling not boost.

http://www.tuningbox.com/ANG/mercedes-ang.html

How does 197Hp and 410nm torque sound? My economy has gone up by 2mpg as over 10K miles too.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

> I use one of these to very good effect on my oil burner 330D. Â Â£300 and it's true plug and play as it woks on fuelling not boost.
> 
> http://www.tuningbox.com/ANG/mercedes-ang.html
> 
> How does 197Hp and 410nm torque sound? Â My economy has gone up by 2mpg as over 10K miles too.


Think he'll like the sound of Â£300!

Thanks Gary.


----------

